# From FAST to Some-what FURIOUS!



## bm14582 (Dec 14, 2002)

After I upgraded my Spec V I thought it would be cool for other Spec V owner's to have a feel for what can be gained from modifying their vehicle and which upgrades are the most cost effective. I also thought it would be cool to create a "professional" article instead of simply creating another web page. The article is called "From Fast to Some-what Furious!", is 1 meg in size, and is 10 pages long. You can get it here:










From Fast to Some-what Furious Article


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

:thumbup: I am liking it. Hella lotta good work. However, the 04 and 05 models are affected by the butterfly valve screws as well. There is about to be a recall campaign. Also, there is no Royal Purple that works for the 6 speed. Congrats and the photos are awesome.


----------



## PoppinJ (Jun 13, 2005)

Thats a really nice article. It looks like you put a lot of time into making it look good, the pics and backgrounds are exellent. The only thing I liked about the other article[Need Spec V Article Feedback] was the links for all the parts. Its really grat though, good job. :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo Racer (Aug 19, 2005)

nice article dude gotta luv my 04 again after i got doe reaig at your article ol


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Now that's what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## Manuel SE-R (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi brian awsome work. The one thing I was wondering how come you didn't put motor mounts they are only like 50 dollars and I heard they are worth it?


----------

